# Best trim restorer these days?



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

I have just ran out of Gtechniq C4 and wondered if there is anything else i could try? What do people recommend please? for the trim on a car that spent 10+ years in Japan it pretty faded.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

For faded plastic you'd want to use something like Solution Finish or our very own Tyromania. Adds pigment and works well on porous UV degraded plastics that have different curing depths and can be really patchy. Obvs vested interest in the Tyromania but Solution Finish is a US product Chris West provides that has many fans.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

As a trim restorer solution finish, without a doubt. A little goes a long way


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Solution finish isn’t like black wow is it? I found that too oily and glossy.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Gtechniq g4 is good, but expensive. Amazon had some great deals on it recently. Probably not the time of year to apply it though. 

Solution Finish is good, but it is greasy. I have plastic trim above the windows and it did end up washing down the windows in the rain making a mess of them.


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

JAISCOSSIE said:


> Solution finish isn't like black wow is it? I found that too oily and glossy.


Nope.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I bought 3.75lt of Megs silicone free dressing to keep my Mini arches, etc looking new, less than a week after applying they looked a mess - runs/streaks all over  i thought silicone free wouldn't leave streaks?
I've gone back to Aerospace 303 for now until i find something better


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Gtechniq g4 is good, but expensive. Amazon had some great deals on it recently. Probably not the time of year to apply it though.
> 
> Solution Finish is good, but it is greasy. I have plastic trim above the windows and it did end up washing down the windows in the rain making a mess of them.


Do you men C4? That is what I have been using recently. Applying it isn't an issue as the car is in a heated garage and it's always around 15-20 degrees in there.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

JAISCOSSIE said:


> Do you men C4? That is what I have been using recently. Applying it isn't an issue as the car is in a heated garage and it's always around 15-20 degrees in there.


Sorry. Yes C4 and not G4.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

How about Solution Finish then C4 ? Would that work ?


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

nicks16v said:


> How about Solution Finish then C4 ? Would that work ?


Sound like a good idea, I have just ordered some solution finish and will see how it goes. Spent a good amount of time cleaning the rubbers with a strong mix of surfex hd so hopefully they will come up well.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I like Solution Finish by a very slim margin over KC's NanoMagicPlastCare but I can't speak for or against any others because I've only really used these two.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Solution finish leaves a nice finish to trim not oily when touched. I very doubt you could do solution finish and then C4 as it would not sit right on top of solution finish as the prep for C4 requires a very clean prepared surface.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Another vote for Solution Finish :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive used three in this order Gtechniq C4 on a relatively brand new mini, Gyeon Trim on a brand new car and CarPro Dlux on a 12 year old car with average-slightly faded trim. They were all good. The Dlux appealed this time as it was cheaper than the others when i purchased and it can be used on rubber which the fiesta had faded rubber trim surrounding the window frames

Gtechniq (right side of bonnet grill coated)










Gyeon Trim (Brand new Mini) Bottom part Coated










CarPro Dlux


----------



## Lowlife (Jun 17, 2016)

nicks16v said:


> How about Solution Finish then C4 ? Would that work ?


Yes.



This is my personal truck's tailgate handle. I was almost completely turned into light grey from oxidation that I thought it was too far gone. I applied SF 4 times. The C4 was applied about a week after the last application of SF. It's been on there for 9 months now and still looks brand new.


----------

